# 96 Nissan Maxima Problems "Need Help" 99 Engine



## motherof2kids2k6 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the site, and I have been having problems with my 96 nissan maxima. First off, I have had the car for 4yrs now, had a 185,000 miles on it, bought it with about 100,000 miles on it. Really didnt start having problems with it until 2009 (my husband and I have kept up the maintenance on it). It all started with a problem that needed to be fixed with the water pump (which was initially suppose to be done in 4 hrs or less, but turned into weeks). Took it to a machanic who didn't really know how to fix the car at all, because he had never worked on one before, but he didn't tell me that until after he took on the job and messed up the original engine, and it needed to be replaced. He then passed the job onto someone else and quit, because he knew he had messed the car up. The new mechanic replaced the engine for free with a 99 nissan maxima engine and replaced my water pump for $300- which took him 3wks to do (water pump was brand new). When he finished the installation, I went to pick it up and it wouldnt crank, it would turn over but wouldnt start. After trying and trying repeatedly, it finally did start, and thats when the problems really started. I didnt take the car back to the man because I didn't want him to destroy it anymore than he had already. So now I have this problem with it cranking, but it runs fine after getting it to start. I, then started doing some research on the car and getn minor things repaired (oil change, thermostat,tune-up (3times), timing belt, filters, battery, starter, replaced computer and etc and by the way check engine light is on and wont go off, after replacing and fixing these things). None of these things helped the car really, it would start but it was a certain way I had to turn it, and yes it did start to run better but then the problem returned with it not wanting to crank or start. So I did a little more research and someone told me to change or replace the fly-wheel and that is expensive too (seeing as though I just put thousands of dollars into it already. Then someone told me to check for the ignition system, to see if the cylinder had gone bad, because it has something to do with the metal part inside the ignition is metal and there is a plastic piece inside it also that wears out over time, and especially during the summer days. I am tired of handing money over to these mechanics and the problem is not getting better, its just remaining the same. If someone knows what I should do, please let me know; I am anxious to fix the problem and pay for it to be in better shape than it is in now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A problem I sometimes see when used engines are installed in 95-96 Maximas is a poor ground issue between the bellhouse of the trans and the mating surface of the engine block. If the engine was sitting somewhere without a trans bolted up to it, the mating surface to where the trans bolts up to becomes coated with corrosion and creates a resistance in the grounding and results in the starter motor emitting RF interferance through the engine control harness, which screws up the ECM data. When this condition occurs, the engine will have what some people call a "wrenching" affect while starting, as if the ignition timing was over-advanced. After it starts, the engine will run fine. If this is what you are experiencing, then the trans needs to be removed and the mating surfaces where the trans bellhouse meets the engine block need to be sanded clean to remove the corrosion on both the engine and the trans. 

Another area that could be an issue is the EGI harness (aka engine control harness). There's a bend in the harness between the firewall and where it meets the engine that has been known to stress the wires and cause them to break. There was a TSB on the issue. Perhaps having had to move the harness during the engine swap aggrivated that area and caused a wire, or wires, to break. Since you say you have a check engine light "ON," I would suggest the first thing you do is investigate the stored trouble codes. If the harness is the issue, it can sometimes be repaired, but may need to be replaced. the new harness has been updated with brackets to help prevent this issue.

Could also be a faulty ignition switch or something other; regardless, check the stored trouble codes.


----------



## motherof2kids2k6 (Feb 4, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> A problem I sometimes see when used engines are installed in 95-96 Maximas is a poor ground issue between the bellhouse of the trans and the mating surface of the engine block. If the engine was sitting somewhere without a trans bolted up to it, the mating surface to where the trans bolts up to becomes coated with corrosion and creates a resistance in the grounding and results in the starter motor emitting RF interferance through the engine control harness, which screws up the ECM data. When this condition occurs, the engine will have what some people call a "wrenching" affect while starting, as if the ignition timing was over-advanced. After it starts, the engine will run fine. If this is what you are experiencing, then the trans needs to be removed and the mating surfaces where the trans bellhouse meets the engine block need to be sanded clean to remove the corrosion on both the engine and the trans.
> 
> Another area that could be an issue is the EGI harness (aka engine control harness). There's a bend in the harness between the firewall and where it meets the engine that has been known to stress the wires and cause them to break. There was a TSB on the issue. Perhaps having had to move the harness during the engine swap aggrivated that area and caused a wire, or wires, to break. Since you say you have a check engine light "ON," I would suggest the first thing you do is investigate the stored trouble codes. If the harness is the issue, it can sometimes be repaired, but may need to be replaced. the new harness has been updated with brackets to help prevent this issue.
> 
> Could also be a faulty ignition switch or something other; regardless, check the stored trouble codes.


These are the codes that keep coming up -code P0325, which is the knock sensor, and I've changed this one code twice in the last two years at the nissan dealership, P0440 evaporative system- I just fix ed this at the beginning of the year last year and its back again, forgot the other one, but these are two i know off hand because I have to keep getn them fixed. I thank you, and I'm going to check now to see abt the ignition and the harness that are being replaced for brackets.


----------

